# Pb de Réinstallation Mac OS sur iBook G4



## m@x (2 Août 2008)

Bonjour,

Je ne connais rien du tout aux Mac, j'ai récupéré l'iBook G4 d'un ami pour tenter de lui réparer, mais j'ai quelques petits soucis.


L'iBook était posé sur le rebord d'une fenêtre, un courant d'air a fait claquer la fenêtre, et il a fait une chute de 4 mètres... :rose:


Bilan de santé : Coque et écran cassés. Le portable démarre sur un écran externe, mais il se coupe après quelques secondes... La carte mère a l'air ok, mais je pense que le disque dur est HS.


Bref, j'ai installé une nouvelle coque + écran LCD d'occasion, et un disque dur Hitachi 100Go 7200tr/mn (neuf, non formaté). 
Je tente donc de réinstaller l'OS d'origine (version 9.2).


Au démmarage, j'ai un écran noir, en enfoncant la touche C le CD d'installation Mac OS se lance et j'obtiens ensuite cet écran :








J'ai inséré la batterie, attendu qu'elle charge (jusqu'à ce que le témoin de charge passe au vert). Rien à faire, l'installation 
bloque à chaque fois sur cet écran. 


A votre avis, d'où vient le problème ? :hein:

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses. 

++


----------



## m@x (2 Août 2008)

Edit : Petite rectification, la version de Mac OS que je tente d'installer est la 10.4.2 (et non la 9.2). 
Le CD est un peu rayé... est-ce que le problème pourrait venir de là ?


----------



## m@x (3 Août 2008)

Suite :

J'ai remis le disque dur d'origine, pour éviter de refaire l'installation dans un 1er temps, et vérifier que tout fonctionne correctement. 

Après 2 minutes d'écran noir au démarrage, l'iBook a finalement démarré, avec un message d'erreur concernant l'horloge, (date 1er Janvier 1970), je l'ai remis à la bonne date / heure. 

Le problème c'est qu'il se met en veille toutes les 25 secondes... et qu'après cette mise en veille, je ne peux plus voir le bureau que sur un écran externe, l'écran de l'iBook ne se rallume pas, il reste noir.

Un peu d'aide serait vraiment la bienvenue :sick:


----------



## m@x (8 Août 2008)

.....


----------



## m@x (13 Août 2008)

Bon, je continue mon monologue... 

Avec un peu de patience et d'acharnement, j'ai à peu près solutionné mon problème. Après avoir zappé la Pram, j'ai réparé les autorisations et vérifié le disque dur à partir du DVD d'installation. Le système a redémarré normalement, et je n'ai plus d'écrans noirs (dus aux mises en veilles précoces).

Reste encore un problème : le clavier ne répond pas... 

La touche Maj s'allume pourtant et les touches 'C' (démarrage sur DVD) ou 'F12' (eject), par exemple, font leur office avant le démarrage de l'OS. J'en déduit que le clavier doit fonctionner normalement, mais qu'il y a un problème avec l'OS ? Me trompes-je ? Le trackpad lui fonctionne correctement... 

A quoi peut être dû ce problème de clavier svp ? merci


----------



## rizoto (13 Août 2008)

m@x a dit:


> Bon, je continue mon monologue...
> 
> Avec un peu de patience et d'acharnement, j'ai à peu près solutionné mon problème. Après avoir zappé la Pram, j'ai réparé les autorisations et vérifié le disque dur à partir du DVD d'installation. Le système a redémarré normalement, et je n'ai plus d'écrans noirs (dus aux mises en veilles précoces).
> 
> ...



A la chute? 

plus serieusement la premiere a chose a faire est un Apple hardware test.

Tu mets ton disque d'installation dans ton lecteur et tu redemarres en appuyant sur Alt. tu selectionnes ensuite l'apple hardware test.

En tout cas, je suis bluffe s'il fonctionne encore apres une chute de 4 metres.


----------



## m@x (13 Août 2008)

Merci pour ta réponse ! 

Je viens de lancer un Apple Hadware Test...








Il a l'air encore vivant ! 

Perso, ce qui m'étonne le plus, c'est surtout le disque dur qui a redémarré normalement...

Plus que ce petit problème de clavier donc...


----------



## m@x (13 Août 2008)

Y aurait-il par hasard, une touche qui active ou désactive le clavier ?


----------



## rizoto (13 Août 2008)

Non,mais  Peut être que le connecteur du clavier s'est debranche.

tu peux essayer de brancher un clavier externe pour isoler le probleme


----------



## m@x (13 Août 2008)

La nappe du clavier est bien raccordée. D'ailleurs, il fonctionne avant le démarrage de l'OS. 

Vais essayer de trouver un clavier USB...


----------



## m@x (25 Août 2008)

Ca fonctionne avec un clavier USB...
J'ai remplacé le clavier de l'iBook par un tout neuf, ça ne marche toujours pas... 

Le clavier répond avant le démarrage de l'OS, mais il ne réagit plus sous 'Tiger'.
Je précise, j'ai refait une install toute propre avec le DVD d'install. S'agirait-il d'un problème matériel ? (carte mère).


----------

